# The cat came back



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

The cat came back: 'Satan' returns home year after Calgary flood:
The cat came back: 'Satan' returns home year after Calgary flood | CTV News 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara Thanks for sharing! 
What a Heart Warming story!!♡♡
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Great story. Hope there's no more flood again for him! Wonder if he's water-phobic now?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww! That was such a feel-good story! - except at the end of the clip, the newscaster said that the shelter still has 2 dogs and 60 cats unclaimed from that flood.  

I noticed one of the comments said that if he was thinner now, he must have been pretty portly when the flooding happened, lol. He is pretty healthy-looking!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He did well for himself. I wonder if any of my fat cats would be able to survive outdoors for any length of time. I think Coco could because of her high prey drive, but not my declawed Jack, Maddie or Lacey Mae. ESPECIALLY not Lacey Mae. Emergencies happen and you can't prevent them. I pray we never get hit by anything like that here, especially since we don't live all that far from the ocean. Of course if we got flooded from the ocean it would be a flood of biblical proportions to reach 6 miles inland.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, the Calgary floods were horrific. We had flooding here, too but our city is well planned and there's nothing in the 100yr flood plane. An entire town was wiped out, downtown Calgary was under water, people died.

Thankfully, that cat made it through and he'll have notched another experience on his belt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

